# Lamictal + Anafranil?



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

Just been described Lamictal and Anafranil. Anyone tried it? If so how is it working for you?


----------



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

*Prescribed. Not described...Sorry


----------



## sputnik (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi!

Can you tell us about the starting and expected cruise dosage ? Don't go too steeply on Lamictal or your skin will itch.

Quite curious about the results of Anafranil.

Keep us posted, cheers!


----------



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

I started 2 weeks ago at 25 mg lamotrigin. This week went up to 50 mg. Next week I will increase to 100 for 2 weeks and then raise to 200 mg. So it's scheduled for 6 weeks in total. I haven't started Anafranil yet because of withdrawal from Seroxat right now. But in 2 weeks I will start Anafranil. I hope you excuse my english difficulties. I'm from Sweden. I keep u posted how it goes.


----------



## sputnik (Oct 18, 2009)

Your doctor seems to take a cautious approach, which is good. If I got it right you should be at 100mg at the moment and already have an idea whether Lamictal is going to work for you in the long run or not

200 mg is the typical cruise dosage but what your doctor wants, most probably, is enough relief for you with the minimum amount of medication (unless he's got stocks of pharma companies ;-) ) So you could ask him to stay at 100 longer than 2 weeks and see how it goes if you feel it already brings a noticeable improvement at this point. On the other hand, if your response to Lamictal is good but insufficient at 200mg, one can go twice as high (provided you can handle 400 mg, cf skin problems)

Thanks for the updates and don't worry about your English; it's perfectly understandable and I'm not a native either, like many others here...


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Wat are these drugs used for ? Isn't lamictal for seizures or epilepsy ??


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

How does it help for DP ?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm interesting, so claims have been made to actually help specifically with dpdr symptoms ?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Thnx by the way


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

I was on Anafranil many years ago. I found it useful - calming and soothing - but the side-effects were very strong, particularly constipation and difficulty urinating. It's definitely worth trying if you can put up with the side-effects.


----------



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

I start 100 mg lamictal on wednesday. Right now I take 50 mg a day and don't feel anything yet. Will probobly start Anafranil next week. Going to see my psychiatrist on Friday. My problem is derealization,have never had depersonilazion. Hope the meds will work! So tired of this! I keep you guys posted.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm the same as u bipo I only just have a bit of dr left let me know how u go


----------



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

Now I take 100 mg of Lamictal and slowly stop taking Mirtazapin and Paroxetin. Next week I will start taking 200 mg Lamictal and in one month begin Anafranil. I feel less tired and don't have as much anxiety anymore. Unfortunetly I still experience dr wich is my biggest problem. I really hope that this will go away soon. I keep update on my recovery!


----------



## bipo (Sep 24, 2013)

I have now been taking Lamictal 200 mg for 2 weeks. Unfortunetly I don't feel anything yet. Today I started Anafranil 50 mg/day. Wish me luck!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

The doc wants me to start lamictal up again, but I have to wait on my insurance to get activated again. I think he wants me back on Zoloft as well for the PTSD and then perhaps Seroquel for the insomnia and anxiety. I don't know though, I have an abnormal fear of medications that I need to get over first but lamictal should help the doc says


----------

